# Is it wrong to pray for this?



## prayingforhelp (Apr 7, 2015)

Is it wrong to pray that your mother-in-law goes to see Jesus ASAP? Maybe get hit by a semi.


----------



## cons (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow... praying for someone's demise... I don't think your definition of compassion matches up with the definition that Jesus would use.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

prayingforhelp said:


> Is it wrong to pray that your mother-in-law goes to see Jesus ASAP? Maybe get hit by a semi.


Yes.


----------



## marriedmanhere (Aug 2, 2012)

Matthew 5:43-48 
43 “You have heard that it was said, ‘Love your neighbor and hate your enemy.’ 44 But I tell you: Love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you, 45 that you may be sons of your Father in heaven. He causes his sun to rise on the evil and the good, and sends rain on the righteous and the unrighteous. 46 If you love those who love you, what reward will you get? Are not even the tax collectors doing that? 47 And if you greet only your brothers, what are you doing more than others? Do not even pagans do that? 48 Be perfect, therefore, as your heavenly Father is perfect. " 



Matt 5: 21-22

21 “You have heard that it was said to the people long ago, ‘You shall not murder,[a] and anyone who murders will be subject to judgment.’ 22 But I tell you that anyone who is angry with a brother or sister*[c] will be subject to judgment. Again, anyone who says to a brother or sister, ‘Raca,’[d] is answerable to the court. And anyone who says, ‘You fool!’ will be in danger of the fire of hell.


So yeah, wishing someone dead is basically just as bad as killing them.*


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

well, at least you didn't pray for her to go see Lucifer ASAP


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't think it's wrong, but then, I don't believe in any deities so your prayers to me are merely wishful thinking. On the premise that God helps those that help themselves (if you are so inclined), however, I would suggest that you not take action in furtherance of your prayers.

Edit: LOL I didn't mean that your prayers are _to_ me, rather that "your prayers - IMO - ...".


----------



## marriedmanhere (Aug 2, 2012)

God helps those that help themselves 


This is not found anywhere in the Bible, in fact it is pretty contrary to Christian Theology. But your point is taken.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

marriedmanhere said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> 
> So yeah, wishing someone dead is basically just as bad as killing them.


*Well, certainly not as bad, but largely along the same lines!*


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

this reminds me of a funny story.....this guy finds a magic lamp and rubs it only to find a genie appear before him, the genie asks him a question before he could say a word, 
"who do you have the most problems with in this world"
the man answers "my mother in law"
so the genie tells him as a sign of showing him how to understand that in life even mothers in laws have a place of importance in the outcome of his family's life, the man could wish for anything must understand that his mother in law will receive twice as much. 
the man thought for a good while, he sat on a rock and did not say a word, he then walked over to the genie and said
"make me half dead"


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

Xenote said:


> this reminds me of a funny story.....this guy finds a magic lamp and rubs it only to find a genie appear before him, the genie asks him a question before he could say a word,
> "who do you have the most problems with in this world"
> the man answers "my mother in law"
> so the genie tells him as a sign of showing him how to understand that in life even mothers in laws have a place of importance in the outcome of his family's life, the man could wish for anything must understand that his mother in law will receive twice as much.
> ...


LOL, that's pretty funny. Would he be just a rotting corpse from the waist down then?
I love my MIL, without her, I wouldn't have my wonderful wife.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I think OP meant tongue in cheek.

However, my wife prays for her patients all the time to meet jesus.

she is a hospice nurse case manager. all her patients are actively dying and some in terrible pain. their time has come. many of them want to go. many of them are anxious and want to meet jesus.


----------



## Cedar (Apr 2, 2015)

If you want to be less cruel ; pray for her to join ISIS; then she will be cursed in all religions §


----------



## Primrose (Mar 4, 2015)

prayingforhelp said:


> Is it wrong to pray that your mother-in-law goes to see Jesus ASAP? Maybe get hit by a semi.


Um, yes.


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

jorgegene said:


> I think OP meant tongue in cheek.
> 
> However, my wife prays for her patients all the time to meet jesus.
> 
> she is a hospice nurse case manager. all her patients are actively dying and some in terrible pain. their time has come. many of them want to go. many of them are anxious and want to meet jesus.


Yep. In my mind this totally appropriate. I have prayed for people who were dying to be able to let go. I did this with my Grandmother. 

I also asked if she wanted Morphine. I told her that it would make her feel more comfortable, but it would also make it easier for her to die. She looked at me and said...I think I'm ready for that. She was 92. She died within 48hours of that conversation. And I was happy for her. Even though I miss her like crazy. 

Sorry to get off topic OP. 

Actually...I guess it depends on what you mean by wrong? It's not illegal. In terms of morality or ethics...well I guess that depends on you.

I certainly spent time wishing my XH had just died. I thought it would have been easier than going through this hell. 

I didn't actively pray for it though...and he's still alive. Coincidence?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

I think it all depends on who you are praying to. I don't think Jesus is likely to act on this prayer but there may be other takers - though the price may be a bit steep. Have you sold you soul yet?

If you are going through conventional channels, I suggest instead - I pray my mother in law wins a gigantic sweepstakes and retires to a beautiful private island off the XYX coast (where XYZ is at least 5000 km from where you live).


----------



## Jeffyboy (Apr 7, 2015)

Of course it is wrong to pray for this, and you know it! You are just being cute, blowing off steam, or looking for someone to give you the go ahead to do such a thing...pray to deal with her, pray even to turn the relationship around.....


----------

